# Figures, a new mindset



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Now that I have grandchildren, and one that absolutely loves trains, I need to reconfigure my railway somewhat to be "Kid friendly". I have already delved into battery power, and am planning some working areas in the form of industries like coal so that goods can be loaded and unloaded. But one thing remains to be toughened up, and that is the people. Almost all of my figures are Preiser. Great to look at, however not so great to play with. What better figure and toy group, I thought to myself, to go with than Playmobil. As toylike as they may appear, their wide variety creates endless possibilities for little ones to play and learn with. The Playmobil site, here in the US, is a good one and prices are reasonable. Ebay has 134 pages, at the moment, of new and old Playmobil stuff. However, I see items on Ebay that must be retired and not for sale by Playmobil any more. I wonder if there are web sites that offer information on older items. One item I see for sale on Ebay is a Roman portion of the colloseum, and some curved wall sections that may be a part of it. It's not on the Company site. This is the kind of item that I would like to know more about before I make a purchase.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

This one? Playmobil Roman Arena 4270


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Just noticed there is a smaller one also (half the prize, half the walls...) Playmobil 5837


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess I have expensive taste I just went through 900+ items on Amazon.com, and found that anything that was of interest to me or my layout would be of the $100+ category!! Having said that I found a couple of interesting things. The above two items would be neat, and not too expensive if you wanted to model that period of time Wonder if you could make some adjustments on the above two to make a roundhouse or if too small of scale for that? Regal

Amazon.com: Playmobil Victorian House: Toys & Games

Amazon.com: Western Set: Toys & Games 


Amazon.com: Playmobil Main Railway Station/ Bahnhof: Toys & Games

Kind of out of my price range eh???? What you tink???? for you ???? Makes Pola and or Piko seem cheap but they are more detailed to our railways.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 06 Mar 2011 11:52 AM 
I guess I have expensive taste I just went through 900+ items on Amazon.com, and found that anything that was of interest to me or my layout would be of the $100+ category!! Having said that I found a couple of interesting things. The above two items would be neat, and not too expensive if you wanted to model that period of time Wonder if you could make some adjustments on the above two to make a roundhouse or if too small of scale for that? Regal

Amazon.com: Playmobil Victorian House: Toys & Games

Amazon.com: Western Set: Toys & Games 


Amazon.com: Playmobil Main Railway Station/ Bahnhof: Toys & Games

Kind of out of my price range eh???? What you tink???? for you ???? Makes Pola and or Piko seem cheap but they are more detailed to our railways. 


Scale modelers will blanch at the thought but at Christmas my 9 year old niece loaded all of our christmas figures (snowball throwers, carolers, snowmen) into our iron mountain ore cars and ran them around the tree. If a youngster is interested why not park a porter in a coliseum?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 06 Mar 2011 11:52 AM 
I guess I have expensive taste I just went through 900+ items on Amazon.com, and found that anything that was of interest to me or my layout would be of the $100+ category!! Having said that I found a couple of interesting things. The above two items would be neat, and not too expensive if you wanted to model that period of time Wonder if you could make some adjustments on the above two to make a roundhouse or if too small of scale for that? Regal

Amazon.com: Playmobil Victorian House: Toys & Games

Amazon.com: Western Set: Toys & Games 


Amazon.com: Playmobil Main Railway Station/ Bahnhof: Toys & Games

Kind of out of my price range eh???? What you tink???? for you ???? Makes Pola and or Piko seem cheap but they are more detailed to our railways. 





$1349.00 for the dollhouse! Are you kidding me? Is it a gold plated version? The newer version sells for about $140.00.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 06 Mar 2011 10:10 AM 
This one? Playmobil Roman Arena 4270


 


















That's the one. Thanks.


----------

